# Petco to stop selling pet treats made in China



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Petco said Tuesday that it will stop selling dog and cat treats made in China by the end of this year due to ongoing fears that the imported treats are making pets sick.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. I haven't heard that! I know there are going to be plenty of people upset that their treats aren't going to be there anymore.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Good job. There's too many pets getting sick or dying and the FDA won't do anything about it. I'm not a fan of Petco or Petsupermarket, but I applaud them for taking this stance.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm amazed they are taking that step. Good for them. It will be interesting to see what other countries beyond the U.S. and China are making treats.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I am glad they are doing this, to bad other companies are not doing the same. I only wish they did it a bit sooner since treats made in China have been making/killing pets for a while now.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Yeah, that's definitely a good thing. I know a lot of customers are looking at that specifically lately.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

they're not going to sell food or treats made in China but what about things sourced in China?


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

It's a good move but good point @doggiedad! :thumb:


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> they're not going to sell food or treats made in China but what about things sourced in China?


Bingo! I've said this on other forums. It's great that people don't want things made in China; some don't even realize that's not enough. You have to know where ingredients are sourced from.


----------

